

Tesla Model S Fire (video) - stefap2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0kjI08n4fg

======
Mustafabei
They issued a statement on this about 4 days ago.

[http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/model-s-
fire](http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/model-s-fire)

